# MazdaSpeed 6 Official info from Dealer



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

*Standards equipment:*
-Direct Injection 2.3L Turbo/Intercooled 4-cyl
-274 hp @ 5500 RPM
-280 lb-ft of torque @ 3000 RPM
-Active Torque Split AWD
-Limited Slip Differential
-Dynamic Stability Control w/ABS
-High Performance Tires
-18" wheels
-6 speed manual transmission (automatic is not available)
-side airbags
-Curtain aribags
-Bose Audio with in-dash 6CD changer
-Speed sensing wipers
-HID headlights
-Keyless entry
-4 window auto up/down with open feature on keyless remote

*Options:*
-Grand Touring Package: Leather-trimmed seats, Advanced Keyless Entry and Start System, Power Driver's Seat, Heated front seats, Heated Mirrors
-Moonroof
-Navigation

*Price:*
Base: under $29,000
Grand Touring: Under $31,000

Arrival at dealerships: Early Summer 2005


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

This looks like a direct head-to-head with the new Legacy GT Limited. I've driven that and it's a pretty impressive package. Will be interesting to see how this compares.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

any word on the car's weight? the engine numbers are basically identical to the '03, '04 Evo. 

but, the car looks heavier in the pics, so i don't expect the same performance. anyone with some numbers on 0-60, 70-0, slalom, lateral g's?

anyone ordering one?

should be a good car. will be interesting to see later iterations and mazda prove it can make a reliable awd system for a car.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Cool!

It would probably be too much to ask for a RWD Mazdaspeed 3...  on the small hatch side of things, I'm still hopin' we get some BMW 1s.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

wheel-man said:


> any word on the car's weight? the engine numbers are basically identical to the '03, '04 Evo.
> 
> but, the car looks heavier in the pics, so i don't expect the same performance. anyone with some numbers on 0-60, 70-0, slalom, lateral g's?
> 
> ...


I think the fully loaded 6s is 3241 lbs, I imagine the mazdaspeed to be about that or a little heavier.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Jas4fun said:


> I imagine the mazdaspeed to be about that or a little heavier.


Unfortunately, it's a failing (IMO) of both BMW and Mazda that their 'performance' versions (Motorsport, Mazdaspeed) aren't lighter than the standard model.

Well, except for the CSL. That was the right way to go.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> Unfortunately, it's a failing (IMO) of both BMW and Mazda that their 'performance' versions (Motorsport, Mazdaspeed) aren't lighter than the standard model.
> 
> Well, except for the CSL. That was the right way to go.


Well, adding AWD does make things a bit heavier. They did beef up the torsional rigidity by a lot for the Mazdaspeed, so at least that's a step in the right direction. :thumbup:


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Jas4fun said:


> Well, adding AWD does make things a bit heavier. They did beef up the torsional rigidity by a lot for the Mazdaspeed, so at least that's a step in the right direction. :thumbup:


agreed, and mazdaspeed will definitely tune the suspension well to counter any added weight in the nose as well....

the other light weight performance model from bmw was the e36 m3 lightweight. was hoping the e46 would come out with a similiar version.

any word if mazdaspeed will make a stripped version of the awd 6?


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

wheel-man said:


> agreed, and mazdaspeed will definitely tune the suspension well to counter any added weight in the nose as well....
> 
> the other light weight performance model from bmw was the e36 m3 lightweight. was hoping the e46 would come out with a similiar version.
> 
> any word if mazdaspeed will make a stripped version of the awd 6?


I don't think they will, just the base and GT.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

wheel-man said:


> the other light weight performance model from bmw was the e36 m3 lightweight.


It didn't go quite as nuts on the weight as the CSL did, though. A/C delete, lighter insulation, cloth interior, aluminum doors, ligher wheels, somewhat more aggressive suspension. I think it's about the same weight as the CSL - 2950 vs. 3000, or something along those lines?

Unfortunately, I think it put BMW on the path to luxo-M cars, because the sales figures were terrible.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> It didn't go quite as nuts on the weight as the CSL did, though. A/C delete, lighter insulation, cloth interior, aluminum doors, ligher wheels, somewhat more aggressive suspension. I think it's about the same weight as the CSL - 2950 vs. 3000, or something along those lines?
> 
> Unfortunately, I think it put BMW on the path to luxo-M cars, because the sales figures were terrible.


 Trying to sell a car in the US with no A/C was stupid. End of story. Too bad they didn't pick up that they can make an LTW w/ A/C and people will be all over it.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Turbo/Intercooled 4-cyl for 31k? Why not a 6-cyl?


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Trying to sell a car in the US with no A/C was stupid.


I just don't get that. I've never used A/C in a car - not here, not in Nebraska, not in Chicago. That's what windows are for.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

Artslinger said:


> Turbo/Intercooled 4-cyl for 31k? Why not a 6-cyl?


It's newer and the 2.3 fits into the 3, which is supposed to get the same drivetrain for the MazdaSpeed 3 :thumbup:

274 hp/ 280 ft-lbs, AWD under 2900 lbs. That'll be a hot car.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Jas4fun said:


> It's newer and the 2.3 fits into the 3, which is supposed to get the same drivetrain for the MazdaSpeed 3 :thumbup:
> 
> 274 hp/ 280 ft-lbs, AWD under 2900 lbs. That'll be a hot car.


that would be nice :thumbup:

always like the looks of the previous protege 5, wished they offered a awd mazdaspeed version


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

The Roadstergal said:


> I just don't get that. I've never used A/C in a car - not here, not in Nebraska, not in Chicago. That's what windows are for.


even in the chicago summers? wow, you are heartier than i... i'd seriously melt.

they could have easily made the a/c an option though.

interesting about the m car sales being a motivating force for making them more luxurious. usually, halo cars like the m are meant to be low volume. they peak interest and help with sales of the higher volume cars.

actually, car companies that have a majority of their sales secondary to halo cars usually are not doing weill financially... like mitsubishi for example.

maybe the luxury direction of the m was secondary to increasing pressure on its sales from amg rival cars? :dunno:


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

Pulleeeeze make a wagon version, Mr. Mazda-san.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

http://www.grohol.com/mazda/ms6.htm


> *Mazdaspeed 6 Information*
> Mazda revealed the Mazda6 MPS Concept to the world at the 2002 Paris Motor Show as a sophisticated high-performance sedan that promised the ultimate Zoom-Zoom sedan experience, both in terms of driving pleasure and design appreciation. The staff at Mazda devoted the past two years to further polishing the design and mission-critical technologies to fulfill the promise.
> 
> At the 2004 Paris Auto Show, Mazda officially unveiled the production model and confirmed its plans to begin building vehicles early in 2005. The global launch of the highest performing, best handling sedan Mazda has ever built will bring the same level of ultimate Mazda6 performance to all major markets around the world, even though the product name may vary in respective regions. Presented in Paris as the Mazda6 MPS, plans call for the new model to use that name (Mazda6 MPS) in European markets, Australia and New Zealand, while adopting Mazdaspeed6 in North America and Mazdaspeed Atenza in Japan.
> ...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> Turbo/Intercooled 4-cyl for 31k? Why not a 6-cyl?


successfully turbo-ing a V6 costs a LOT more than a 4. And these days, given a choice a lot of enthusiasts will take a turbo 4 over a aspro 6. I don't know about exact numbers, but on the road I see a LOT more GTI 1.8Ts than VR6s.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> I just don't get that. I've never used A/C in a car - not here, not in Nebraska, not in Chicago. That's what windows are for.


Your windows never fog up?


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

I think it looks great on paper. I did the Mazda Revitup last spring and drove 6's, 3's, RX8's, and Mazdaspeed Miata. Though not really in the same category as any BMW, it's nonetheless a strong line up. I came close to buying the very first RX8 in Houston when its buyer cancelled. I didn't but still like them. My advice though would not be an early adopter. RX8's were MSRP here at first, now they're widely available for thousands off.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Kaz said:


> successfully turbo-ing a V6 costs a LOT more than a 4. And these days, given a choice a lot of enthusiasts will take a turbo 4 over a aspro 6. I don't know about exact numbers, but on the road I see a LOT more GTI 1.8Ts than VR6s.


Sorry I wasn't suggesting a V6 turbo.

Just my preference... but I would rather have a V6 or inline 6 over a 4cyl turbo.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> Sorry I wasn't suggesting a V6 turbo.
> 
> Just my preference... but I would rather have a V6 or inline 6 over a 4cyl turbo.


The 6 already comes with a V6... with a lot less power than this turbo 4. The Legacy's F6 also has less power than the turbo F4. I'd much rather have a turbo 4 with room to tune than a 6 that's already at a practical tuning limit.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Kaz said:


> ...The Legacy's F6 also has less power than the turbo F4.


to nitpick, stock legacy F6 has same hp as F4T. F6 does have less torque though


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

Kaz said:


> The 6 already comes with a V6... with a lot less power than this turbo 4. The Legacy's F6 also has less power than the turbo F4. I'd much rather have a turbo 4 with room to tune than a 6 that's already at a practical tuning limit.


I like well made 4's, especially with direct injection, than the v6 I currently have. The 4 has more power, but sips gas while cruising. The 6 is kind of a gas hog for only making 220 hp.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Kaz said:


> The 6 already comes with a V6... with a lot less power than this turbo 4. The Legacy's F6 also has less power than the turbo F4. I'd much rather have a turbo 4 with room to tune than a 6 that's already at a practical tuning limit.


The MazdaSpeed 6 comes with a V6?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> The MazdaSpeed 6 comes with a V6?


No, but the normal ones do.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

Artslinger said:


> The MazdaSpeed 6 comes with a V6?


No, but my Mazda 6s came with a V6. The Mazdaspeed 6 comes with a direct injection turbo/intercooled 4. Because of the direct injection it is able to have a pretty high compression ratio for a FI engine, which means that it can get pretty good gas milage.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Jas4fun said:


> Because of the direct injection it is able to have a pretty high compression ratio for a FI engine, which means that it can get pretty good gas milage.


any gas mileage estimates? didnt see it in that article you posted. New VWAG 2.0T runs very high compression for a turbo engine and supposed to get good gas mileage.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> any gas mileage estimates? didnt see it in that article you posted. New VWAG 2.0T runs very high compression for a turbo engine and supposed to get good gas mileage.


I've heard that highway should be around 30 mpg


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

wheel-man said:


> agreed, and mazdaspeed will definitely tune the suspension well to counter any added weight in the nose as well....
> 
> the other light weight performance model from bmw was the e36 m3 lightweight. was hoping the e46 would come out with a similiar version.


We-e-ll, to call the LTW particularly "lightweight" is questionable. Its kerb weight is only a few lb lighter than a bog-standard, no-option early E36 M3 Euro, and that's primarily due to the stripped sound-deadening (something BMW has been doing with the E46 coupe in recent years with the ClubSport option, and it's not fooling anybody). The aluminium doors, and lack of sunroof, radio, aircon etc were all "standard" features of the regular M3 sold in Europe at the time.

As such, the LTW badge is more of a marketing thing, and quite unlike the CSL - which really was lightened in some surprising places.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

elbert said:


> Your windows never fog up?


Clean interior of windows.

Apply a small amount of liquid soap to the whole surface with a clean, dry cloth.

Buff off.

The small amount of film remaining breaks surface tension and prevents condensation.

Works with motorcycle helmet visors, too, where it's hard to cram A/C.


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

wheel-man said:


> agreed, and mazdaspeed will definitely tune the suspension well to counter any added weight in the nose as well....


Since it's going from FWD to AWD, the added weight should be mostly in the rear of the car giving a better weight distribution. The nose might even be lighter, turbo 4 versus V6. In any case, I'm sure Mazdaspeed will tune the suspension well. :thumbup:


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> Clean interior of windows.
> 
> Apply a small amount of liquid soap to the whole surface with a clean, dry cloth.
> 
> ...


Hmm, gotta give this a try.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Jas4fun said:


> It's newer and the 2.3 fits into the 3, which is supposed to get the same drivetrain for the MazdaSpeed 3 :thumbup:
> 
> 274 hp/ 280 ft-lbs, AWD under 2900 lbs. That'll be a hot car.


Yeah the hatch decked out as a MazdaSpeed3 will be on my list for the 3 series replacement. Yummy.

I'll give this 6 a shot too. Of course it'll be in like November of 05 or 06 when the the ubiquitous mazda rebates will drop the price a good 3-4k below msrp. 26-27k for that kinda ability sounds decent.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> Clean interior of windows.
> 
> Apply a small amount of liquid soap to the whole surface with a clean, dry cloth.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by buff off? Sorry...I wanna try this but want to do it right.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> Yeah the hatch decked out as a MazdaSpeed3 will be on my list for the 3 series replacement. Yummy.
> 
> I'll give this 6 a shot too. Of course it'll be in like November of 05 or 06 when the the ubiquitous mazda rebates will drop the price a good 3-4k below msrp. 26-27k for that kinda ability sounds decent.


If the 6 is a sedan, the MazdaSpeed 3 will probably be the sedan also. No thanks.

mazda rebates are harder to come by these days.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> If the 6 is a sedan, the MazdaSpeed 3 will probably be the sedan also. No thanks.


Ah, but Mazda positions the mazda3 hatch as the hot version of the 3.



> Mazda rebates are harder to come by these days.


That was a joke, right? You can snatch up Mazda6's right now with a $2500 rebate, so that puts the car at least 2k below invoice.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

The Roadstergal said:


> Clean interior of windows.
> 
> Apply a small amount of liquid soap to the whole surface with a clean, dry cloth.
> 
> ...


it's a diving trick too to prevent you goggles from getting foggy as well... nice basic physics at work. great suggestion. :thumbup:


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

GregD said:


> Since it's going from FWD to AWD, the added weight should be mostly in the rear of the car giving a better weight distribution. The nose might even be lighter, turbo 4 versus V6.


so there using the 4... hmm. now, the added weight should most likely be in the ceter of the car where the main diff would be... the rear diff is fairly light.

any idea what type of awd system they are going to employ? i may have missed it in earliear posts.



GregD said:


> In any case, I'm sure Mazdaspeed will tune the suspension well. :thumbup:


totally agree :thumbup:


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

wheel-man said:


> any idea what type of awd system they are going to employ? i may have missed it in earliear posts.
> :thumbup:


ya, it's in the super big post I had a while back. There's lots of good info in there, but it's real long so here's the AWD part.



> All-New Active Torque Split All-Wheel Drive System
> 
> The Mazda6 MPS is equipped with Mazda's new active torque split, all-wheel drive system. Based on the road-proven system of the Mazda6 available in some global markets, but featuring more aggressive transfer of torque to the rear axle on all road surfaces in accordance with driving conditions, the new all-wheel-drive system achieves a fine balance between sporty control over the car that makes it particularly fun to drive and handling stability on snowy or wet surfaces or under other challenging road conditions. Power and torque are faithfully and thoroughly transferred to the road surface for maximum efficiency and performance.
> 
> ...


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

thanks for the repost of the awd specs... seems that rear diff is going to be pretty hefty.

not sure that i like the 100:0, 50:50 front/rear torque distribution. it would have been nice that at speed, it was 0:100 like a rwd, tenacious acceleration/cornering 50:50. 

really no added safety or performance having 100:0 to 50:50. now if the rear wheels couldn't clamp down, sure 100:0 than attempt at achieving 50:50.

so the system won't be as advanced as the acura awd-sh, nissan skyline attesa-ets system, or the mitsu acd/ayc... but sounds like it will get the job done.

can't wait to drive it :thumbup:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

MazdaSpeed 3... :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> I just don't get that. I've never used A/C in a car - not here, not in Nebraska, not in Chicago. That's what windows are for.


there's a lot of country south of the mason/dixon line, you know


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

atyclb said:


> there's a lot of country south of the mason/dixon line, you know


I dunno if he's willing to go for no AC in Chi-town then he must be immune to humidity. Ick.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> I dunno if he's willing to go for no AC in Chi-town then *he* must be immune to humidity. Ick.


Wasn't that comment made by The Roadstergal? :dunno:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Jas4fun said:


> Wasn't that comment made by The Roadstergal? :dunno:


I was using he in the non-gender specific way. Like how girls say "guys" to each other or "dude".

Or maybe I didn't look at the name of the speaker. :rofl:


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> I was using he in the non-gender specific way. Like how girls say "guys" to each other or "dude".
> 
> Or maybe I didn't look at the name of the speaker. :rofl:


----------

